# Frog ID.



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I'm thinking _Phyllobates bicolor_? The dealer selling these told me he doesn't know what they are.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like an Aurentenia


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Cant say that I'd buy frogs from someone who didn't even know what he had but yes, I'd agree with Julio


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, P. aurotaenia, green form


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

HunterB said:


> Cant say that I'd buy frogs from someone who didn't even know what he had but yes, I'd agree with Julio


I'm not buying them, just thought it was interesting that a company would be selling animals without knowing or being concerned about what species they were. Thanks for all the responses.

Jim


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Dendrobatid said:


> I'm not buying them, just thought it was interesting that a company would be selling animals without knowing or being concerned about what species they were. Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Jim


Oh ok, didn't mean that to come off as harsh - just offering advice. But yes, that is odd that they wouldn't know what they're own stock is


----------

